

Systemic Fear, Modern Finance, and the Future of Capitalism - mikecane
http://dissidentvoice.org/2010/07/systemic-fear-modern-finance-and-the-future-of-capitalism/

======
jchrisa
Read this and then <http://shareable.net/blog/the-guy-who-worked-for-money>
and then come back and let us know what the future looks like.

